# Pigging out on Thanksgiving



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Went out to Irish Hills on Thanksgiving to the in-law's. No deer but a nice pig!!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll take that over Turkey any day.... Good job!


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

nice one looks like some good eatin there


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

I took it in friday to Jeromes Meats and should have it back in a week. Man talk about a shock when I saw that thing come in. I was sitting in my one man pop up blind on a couple deer run's at about 4:30 when I heard the tell tale crunching leave's sound to my left, I was trying not to move my head so I was just looking forward when I caught sight of something moving through the thick brush with it's head down so I turned and got my gun on my shoulder and out came the pig. I got on him at about 30 yds. broadside and put one in right behind the left shoulder . He went about 15 yds. and crashed. I went back to the house and the whole family was there asking me if that was me shooting, I said yes and they said buck or doe ? I told them I don't know come on out take a look at it. You should have seen the look their face's.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice one less oinker out there now, good job, and great eating.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Good to see the piggies being shot. Congrats


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

Good one.....I live in the Irish Hills.....Where abouts did you get that? We've heard of them but none of us have seen them. Glad you did. mmmmm bacon...lol


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Ugottaluvit said:


> Good one.....I live in the Irish Hills.....Where abouts did you get that? We've heard of them but none of us have seen them. Glad you did. mmmmm bacon...lol


South of U.S. 12 Springville Rd. area. I had to swear to my in-laws not to give the exact local since they have enough trouble with trespasser's as it is. That's the reason I was hunting out there this year was to help keep those idiot's off there land, it's posted every twenty feet but it don't seem to matter to these moron's, they know when we're there and when we're not.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

Welcome....I heard of one being hit by a car a couple of years ago..right about there. As I said I live about 3 miles from there. I hunt Clinton as opposed to Springville area. But...if I were to see one it'll be BOOM. Let us know how the meat turned out...Thanks.


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

Ugottaluvit said:


> Welcome....I heard of one being hit by a car a couple of years ago..right about there. As I said I live about 3 miles from there. I hunt Clinton as opposed to Springville area. But...if I were to see one it'll be BOOM. Let us know how the meat turned out...Thanks.


 I heard the same thing from the guy who own's the forty next to the in-law's, and my sister in-law heard of a guy who shot one in a small corn field near there this year also. I sure will let you know how it come's out ... thank's.


----------

